

Show HN: Twiddle Touch-Search. Zoom in and out of your search results. - BlogsJoe

This is a new take on how people search on mobile that I&#x27;m looking to get feedback on.<p>Here&#x27;s a quick demo video you can have a look at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=u70sRuYtF3A<p>The app itself is on Play, here: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=ie.twiddle.alpha<p>And make sure to turn your phone sideways so that you can experience the Touch-Search feature.<p>Thank you!
======
treskot
You might want to check your Play Store link and update again. It's currently
broken.

~~~
BlogsJoe
Fixed, thanks.

